# MBNA CC & Intrum Justitia: Do IJ buy debts?



## booshy (17 Sep 2010)

Ok, long story short, I owe over 3k on MBNA CC. 

I saw MABS last year about my debts (I have other debts too), sent out my repayment proposal letter with my budget breakdown to MBNA and asking them to freeze the interest, didn't get any reply. Got a phone call a few months later asking me to make up a list of my income and all my outgoings so they could arrange a repayment plan, didn't hear back from them. 

Received a "Notice of intention to sell the balance on the account" in July from them (which said my account is now under review and maybe sold to a third party) and today received a Reassignment Notice from Intrum Justitia today. 

What I want to know is, have they sold the debt to Intrum Justitia?

Because from the posts I've read on this forum, IJ don't buy debts? Or am I wrong?


----------



## Time (17 Sep 2010)

They do buy certain debts esp in the UK. 



> Reassignment Notice


This would indicate they have bought the debt.


----------



## redbhoy (21 Sep 2010)

If IJ have bought your debt they have in effect paid anything you allegedly owed. You have no contract with IJ so just ignore them. What can they bring you to court for?? Breach of contract?


----------



## Time (21 Sep 2010)

Read the MBNA terms and conditions.


----------



## BazFitz (30 Sep 2010)

Hi there.

I'm currently negotiating with MBNA with a view to setting up some form of payment plan.  It's proving almost impossible as they are frankly despicable to deal with (in my view).  Their staff are generally misinformed and will often give contradictory advice.  Staff often become abusive and will hassle and harrass you even though you're in difficulty and trying to do your best.  

What happens if your debt is "charged off"?  I'd almost prefer that at this stage.  I recently had a Halifax credit card debt "charged off" so would it be better for me to get this MBNA debt "charged off? The logic being that the 5 year ICB "clean up" period begins when the debt is charged off or when the debt is cleared under a repayment plan.  If you enter into a "payment plan" your copy book is surely blotted for longer?

Thanks for your help folks.


----------



## redbhoy (1 Oct 2010)

http://www.mindwarpsectorfour.com/creditcard.html

Check out how this lad dealt with his alleged credit card debt.


----------



## mf1 (1 Oct 2010)

redbhoy said:


> If IJ have bought your debt they have in effect paid anything you allegedly owed. You have no contract with IJ so just ignore them. What can they bring you to court for?? Breach of contract?



This is completely untrue and totally misleading. MBNA have assigned the debt and the assignee is entitled to pursue and collect. 

mf


----------



## redbhoy (1 Oct 2010)

mf1 said:


> This is completely untrue and totally misleading. MBNA have assigned the debt and the assignee is entitled to pursue and collect.
> 
> mf


 
So debt collectors have legal standing in Ireland?


----------



## Time (1 Oct 2010)

If they legally own the debt, they can sue. 

In 99.99% of cases they will not own the debt and act as rabid dogs for the originator. 

If they do claim to own the debt they should be able to prove it.


----------



## Thirsty (1 Oct 2010)

@redbhoy is that link you published (and the detail therein) valid in Ireland?


----------



## redbhoy (1 Oct 2010)

Thirsty said:


> @redbhoy is that link you published (and the detail therein) valid in Ireland?


 

As far as Im aware it is. Although Im sure the legal eagles on here with vested interests will deny so.


----------

